# Pangora?



## aubreynoramarie (Dec 14, 2011)

i am looking to stud my nigerian and have heard back from a woman who has angora pygmy cross bucks. Does anyone else have this cross or pics of? I just want to be certain that isnt too big for my little nigie.... not to mention i have never seen one before!


----------



## elevan (Dec 15, 2011)

Angora crossed with a pygmy is a PYGORA.

Depends on how big your ND is on if the Pygora would be too large of a stud.  They're not a large breed though.


----------



## Missy (Dec 15, 2011)

aubreynoramarie said:
			
		

> i am looking to stud my nigerian and have heard back from a woman who has angora pygmy cross bucks. Does anyone else have this cross or pics of? I just want to be certain that isnt too big for my little nigie.... not to mention i have never seen one before!


I have seen Pygora's vary in size. Some were quite large. Other's not so much. I worked on a goat farm for several years growing up and that is all they had. Some were in the 30 lbs range, others were in the 60lbs range. A couple of the bucks weighed over 80lbs.


----------



## elevan (Dec 15, 2011)

Missy said:
			
		

> aubreynoramarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as my typical pygmy bucks will weigh between 70-80# at maturity then that stands to reason.  I don't know the typical weight range of an angora but I cannot image that a pygora buck at maturity would weigh 30# unless something was wrong with it or it wasn't fully matured yet.  By maturity I mean fully grown (approximately 3 years old).


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

Aubreynoramarie  !!! I think a cross would be fine with a nigerian.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

aubreynoramarie said:
			
		

> i am looking to stud my nigerian and have heard back from a woman who has angora pygmy cross bucks. Does anyone else have this cross or pics of? I just want to be certain that isnt too big for my little nigie.... not to mention i have never seen one before!


----------



## aubreynoramarie (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think another issue i am having is that we got goats to make cheese. i am wondering if this cross will be okay to milk? Living in the city my options are somewhat limited on other goat people and so far this is the only stud i have found...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

I love nigerians milk .... I don't know for sure what the mix's milk would taste like, but I think it should be fine.


----------



## elevan (Dec 15, 2011)

aubreynoramarie said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone! I think another issue i am having is that we got goats to make cheese. i am wondering if this cross will be okay to milk? Living in the city my options are somewhat limited on other goat people and so far this is the only stud i have found...


You can milk any goat.  You have a ND, what you stud them out to will not affect the quality or quantity of the does milk...only that of their female offspring.


----------



## aubreynoramarie (Dec 16, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> aubreynoramarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im talking about milking the offspring not the mother, LOL! i aint that dense! We will most likely rehome my doe and wether after we get babies. I feel like they would be much happier with a herd than being our pets. But i need to make certain that her offspring will be milk-able. i just wasnt sure about the pygora ND mix


----------



## aubreynoramarie (Dec 16, 2011)

Heres some pics of them (about four months ago)











she is the chocolate girl

more recent


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 16, 2011)

They are both pretty does. I'm guessing the dog halters work well for you? I had some on my goats for a while, but finally got some goat collars for them and they seemed to work better. When we had out pygmy doe she was able to manuever herself out of the dog halters. She was very skiddish though. She is now on my dad's farm where she is not expected to be a pet and has a large herd and tons of pasture, she is much happier now it seems.


----------



## aubreynoramarie (Dec 16, 2011)

the red and white one is our wether. I do like the harnesses. they fit perfectly on them, except instead of running one of the bands down their chest and one down their back we ran both band down their sides. they seem to fit better that way. we had gotten the harnesses because they were going to be our pets and we were gonna teach them to pull carts and walk on leash but theyre too skittish for that so now the harnesses just really come in handy when we need to catch them.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 16, 2011)

aubreynoramarie said:
			
		

> i am looking to stud my nigerian and have heard back from a woman who has angora pygmy cross bucks. Does anyone else have this cross or pics of? I just want to be certain that isnt too big for my little nigie.... not to mention i have never seen one before!


I would Google it, I bet you find something.

I really like the Painted one.  Great color distribution.


----------



## elevan (Dec 16, 2011)

aubreynoramarie said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry  

Read that wrong or had my mind on something else at the same time.

ND milk is good.  Pygmy milk is good.  I've never had Angora milk (but they can be milked).

Ease of milking will depend on teat size.  Lactation length would probably be shorter than that of an ND.


----------



## aubreynoramarie (Dec 17, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> aubreynoramarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 its okay! thanks for the advice and knowledge!


----------

